# Howdy



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Howdy Ya All:How is everyone doing? I'm glad to hear some of you are getting better. It helps when the pain isn't so bad.This past week hasn't been too good for me. Not getting the deep sleep that I need. Seems I sleep maybe for 3-4 hours and then toss and turn after that. Geez, just when I thought I had it licked. It all started with me having a discussion with an operator at my bank. She said that I had broken a security code and that she would have to report me. I told her that I was trying to get info on my account via the web. To make a long story short, I blew a fuse and let her have it. I should know better, then to let myself get to that point of anger. Heck, maybe I should start storing my money under my mattress. Just joking.I also had my appt. with the dermatologist yesterday. He diagnosed me with rosacea (adult acne). Nothing serious, just have to use a cream on my face. Here I am 42 years old and going through puberty again. Actually I think I have more pimples now (sorry for being gross) than when I was 16.Then I got lost when I left the doc's office. For the newbies, I just moved to this area and everytime I have to go into Hamilton for a doc appt. I get lost. Hamilton's all one way streets. Forget about maps (I think the people who designed the streets also designed the maps). Some people live ontop of the mountain (that's me) and some down the mountain. Well, I drove around for 10 minutes and couldn't find the mountain. Finally I stopped a car and asked this elderly gentleman how to get to the Linc (shortform for the Lincoln Alexander Parkway) and he thought I said the lake. I knew once I got to the Linc I would find my way home. Thank God for this gentleman he escorted me through the city and got me to the Linc. Thank you kind sir wherever you are. My next follow-up appt. is in 6 weeks. My sis and her husband are coming for dinner tomorrow. So it should be a fun day. Take care everyone and I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi weener, I know what you mean on the pain. I was doing better last week, not hurting as much then Sunday I thought I would die from the pain (abdominal). I know that sounds a little drastic but I'm serious. Monday was a little better then the evening was bad again. Gradually it got better but at night it was horrible, I know this sounds crazy but my abdomen was moving on the right side, like when you are pregnant and the baby moves. It was a little scary. I also have to watch my anger, I never use to. It took alot to get me angry. I snap more and when I get to that point of no return (ha! ha!), I lose it, I will pray for both of us. Enough about me, sorry. I am glad to hear you found a nice person to help you, it is sad but nice people are a little scarce these days. I hope you get to feeling better and everyone else too. Thank you again everybody for the support. Talk to you soon. Marsha


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2000)

Thanks Marsha!! I thought it was just me. I feel my abdomen moving like a "baby" in there too! Severe pain-thought I was dyin'!There has to be hope for all out there somewhere. I for one, am not going to resign to living this way...I have too much to do that I can't. I will not deal with the #### anymore. I found several options on the net as I was searching for options to heal from a rape I went through. I never thought I could feel this good again! I pray it continues and thatpeople out there with this same stuff-never give up hope.P.S. Glad you found your way home W.!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

Hey Weener!! Glad you found your way home! I have been doing ok. More tired, I've been taking 2 - 3 hour naps during the day and sleeping 10 -12 hour nights! I could complain about the pain, but I got it having fun. I rode my horse for about 1/2 hour 2 days in a row. So I'm just paying for my fun, which can be worth it. I just sleep with my heating pad and do my stretches alot!As far as the adult acne, I have found alpha hydroxy face cream with sunscreen (Nutragena is what I use) has been a super help. DeeDee


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener, I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling so well. I hope that you get your sleep that you need. I will keep you in my prayers . I understand about the anger. I am a production manager , and if i get to upset at things my IBS and pain keeps me up all nite . I would say don't let it bother you to much , but we all know that is better said than done. I just wanted to wish you well . You have been a great support to me since i started comming to this board . Please take care and keep us posted on how you are feeling. God Bless. Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there everyone:Thanks so much for your kind words, support and advice. You sure know how pick a gal up. I've had a few good nights sleep, so I'm feeling a bit better. I have my yoga class tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to that. Marsha, how's the pain on your right side? I hope you are feeling better.Joyneau, I don't think we've met, but welcome to the board. You sound like a very strong person who won't give up without a fight. Good for you. Keep on feeling good.Dee Dee, how's it going? Thank you for the picture. You have a beautiful daughter and the fella with her was quite the looker. Oh, I know he's a little young for me, but I always say I'm not blind, I can still look.Glad to hear that you're enjoying your horseback riding. I would love to get a horse, but we don't have a building on our property. They are beautiful animals. Sometimes the pain is worth it. Keep on riding....Boggs, thanks for the kind words. I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better. It's amazing the mind/body connection. I hope that you continue to feel good and that you don't have fibro. But if you do have it, I will be here.Take care everyone and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, weener, I am feeling better. I had another bout on Monday but am better today. All my test were normal and I go back to the rheumy on July 5. I am going to call her today to see about getting something else besides Vioxx. Hope you are doing well, Boggs, glad you have been feeling better. I have learned as I am sure you all have to take the good days and enjoy. Talk to you all soon. Marsha


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Marsha:I'm glad to hear that you are doing better. The pain in your abdominal area is that caused from the ibs. Is it there constantly or does it come in spurts? Last fall I had a bad bout with the tummy. The doc put me on prepulsid and dicitel. I've since found out that the prepulsid has been taken off the market (could cause heart problems). What is the vioxx for? Please remember to take some time for yourself. I know it might be hard to do at times, but you need to. I definitely take the good days with the bad. Actually my motto, is one day at a time. Here's to better days for all of us. Let us know how your rheumy appt. goes.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,Iï¿½m up and surfing on the web! Cant sleep (as usual!) so thought I pay a visit. Time here is 3:50 am, June 14. Im trying to get hold on a doctor that can give me sick-leave. Im on half sick-leave at the moment and it does not working at all







Im in too much pain at the moment so I cant even work part time. I saw Marsha mentioning Vioxx, I was prescribed Vioxx because its not so hurtful at the stomach. I cant say its working for me so I gave it up. Take care everyone, Mio


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey, everyone. I was originally prescribed the Vioxx from the doctor I saw in Nov. 1999 the one that said nothing was wrong with me.(Vioxx is for arthritis, it works like ibuprofen without the stomach upset) What I didn't understand is, if there was nothing wrong, why did he prescribe the Vioxx. Anyway it isn't working. I told the Rheumy that it wasn't at my last appt. but she wanted me to try a stronger dose for awhile. I tried that for almost 2 weeks with no improvement until I cut out sugar and lowered my carbs, thanks again guys. Anyway, I couldn't take any other meds while taking the Vioxx, except Flexerel at night and Tylenol(which doesn't usually help). I only take the pain meds when absolutely necessary but now I CAN take them when needed. Weener, I don't have the abdominal pain all the time, but now it happens every week and lasts 2-4 days. The first day of pain is almost unbearable, but then it lets up some for the next couple of days. I usually don't feel like eating much the first couple of days. Well, I know it will be awhile before I can go to sleep but I better check my e-mail and get off here. Thanks for letting me rattle on. God Bless, my prayers are with you all. I don't plan to let this get the best of me either. Marsha


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mio:I know how frustrating it is when you can't sleep. I find some nights my mind doesn't want to settle down. You mentioned you are on half sick leave can the doctor who diagnosed you give you full sick leave. I'm not sure how the system works. Are you seeing a rheumatologist? It is true that it's hard to find a doctor who will stick by you when you have fibro, but I'm sure there are some out there. Are there fibro groups that you can join and maybe someone in the group can recommend a good doctor. A friend of mine had fibro and osteoporosis was recommended to a doctor 2 hours away, apparently he was a good one. She applied for disability with his help and was approved for disability benefits. Good luck with your search. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi weener,I talked to my regular MD and convinced her to get me full-time sickleave this month. I have found another doc and Iï¿½m seeing her June 29th. I talked with some people who have fibro and they reccomended me some doctors who are very good at fibro. Unfortunately, they didnt take more patients because they had so many. I finally found a doctor that supposed to be good, so I cross my fingers! I got my diagnosis from an orthopedian, but he thought it was better if my MD took care of the sickleave. Anyway, I hope that this new doc is good. /Mio


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener, Marsha, and Mio, How is everyone doing ? I have good days and bad days. I am getting to the point that i have good hours and bad hours .Has anyone went through this too ? I take my MRI this week and am hoping for some kind of answer on what is going on with me. My family is very supportive to me . I know thay have figured out that i am in alot of pain some days. You can't hide things from your loved ones to long. At least i can't thay always figure me out . I had a good fathers day with my family but kinda had a sad one too. I had alot of feeling for my dad who has passed away 3 years ago. It never seems to get any easier dealing with a lost of a loved one does it . Well i am sorry for rambling on but i know you guys fully understand what i am going through hope i didn't bore any of you . Please post and let me know how you are doing . My prayers will be with , God Bless you all. Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:Glad to hear from you. I've been doing better these past few days. Getting better sleep. Went to my brother's on Sat. to celebrate Father's day. The whole gang was over. We did a potluck dinner. I spent most of the time playing with my new niece. She is the most adorable baby (I'm not biased, just her auntie.) I spent most of the night holding her and thought maybe the fm would flare up, but so far, so good. I know what you mean when it comes down to good hours and bad hours (never mind days). I have some days like that. I'm not sure what triggers it, but I get up not feeling too bad and then all of a sudden I start feeling fatigued. I'm glad to hear that your family is supportive, you really need the support at this time. You are right in saying that it isn't easy dealing with the lost of a loved one. It might get a little easier as time goes by, but the feelings are still there. I lost my mom when I was a little girl and I always think of her on Mother's Day. I'm fortunate to have my dad still and my stepmother. My mother-in-law was one of the hardest deaths I had to deal with. She was my friend and confidant. I loved her dearly and miss her so much. She passed away 10 years ago of cancer and every time I think of her, tears come to my eyes. She taught me to cook, knit, and to love. I try to remember her with good thoughts. I thank her for bringing my husband into this world, he is just as kind and loving as she was. I hope that you can cherish the memories of your dad. Please let us know how your results are with the MRI. May peace be with you.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi weener, Thank you for your kind words. This group really helps pick me up when i am down . All you guys mean alot to me. I understand about tears comming to your eyes when you think about a lost love one. My dad was my best friend . We did everything together. Every weekend we would do something together. He has only passed away 3 years ago and the sorrow of his lost is fresh in my mind. I have been going through alot of pain lately . Mostly at the end of the day. I go for a walk and do exercise in the am . I feel good in the am and then it seems to be a down hill battle from then on . Does anyone go through this too ? Well just wanted to thank you for all your support . I look forward to reading everybodys post . God Bless you. Pat


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

I too can change (pain/fatigue, etc.) levels of discomfort hourly rather than just daily. One minute I will feel good and the next I am really hurting. Sometimes I am sure it is the ibs that swings that fast and others it is the fibro. It sucks most especially because of the unpredictability of it. You never know and cannot plan around it. I am sorry about both of your losses - my mother has moved in with me (April 2000) as she has been so sick - I cannot imagine life without her. sjc


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

Hi everyone,I am a new chatter who has had fibro for 10 years..i am only 35. I got it after I had my son. It is very true that you live hour by hour with this disease. Sometimes it is good day bad day but it is very frustrating when you try to plan something. I read all your stories and I personally could be writing them myself. There are way too many similarities from person to person. Well I would enjoy reading your personal experiences with your fibro as I can identify with all these stories.Nice to talk with you all.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi sjc and Sea, Sea welcome to the group you will find a great grroup of people here for sure. Sjc i have IBS too. That started then this fibro thing started . It has been a very frustrating 3 years for me. I am a alternate C and D type IBSer. Pain in my left side and the alternate BM started the IBS thing. It all started right after my dad passed away and i got a promotion at my job. The new position brought alot more stress than i had before. I took the position because i am supporting a family of 5 . I was so relieved to read that i am not the only one that has changes hour by hour . I really was starting to think that i was losing it. Once again this group has helped me more than you know . You guys are a blessing to me thank you all very much. My prayers are with you all and God Bless. Pat


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

Pat - God bless you too=) stacey


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi weener, boggs and everybody, I haven't been able to get on-line lately. Things have been hectic. Either I am hurting really bad or I am working. Boggs, I lost my dad in Sept. 1997. He had been sick for years with several things but really turned for the worse in Nov. 1996. He lasted almost a year without eating, just ensure and water. It was hard seeing him waste away like he did. He was always so strong and he was 6'1" and about 200 lbs. Not overweight just average. He got down to 145 lbs. the last time we were able to weigh him. Father's day was rough. I had to take my mom to the cemetery. I don't like to go anymore. I know some people think that is cruel, I only go because it helps my mom and she doesn't drive anymore. But you see, my dad isn't there. I don't have to go there to feel him or talk to him. He is in Heaven with Jesus. Sorry to go on. I didn't mean to bore you all. Anyway I have been hurting quite a bit. I called the rheumy and told them the Vioxx wasn't cutting it. The changed me to Relafen 500 mg. I can't take anything with it either and it hasn't helped so far. She said to give it a few days and if it didn't help to come right in. Have any of you heard of it? I haven't. I know I am hurting more because of stress. I think I told you all about my husbands surgeries. Well we found out that he can't return to his line of work except with restrictions and his employer already said "no light duty". So he will probably be fired as of next week. That means no insurance and not much income. Please pray for us, but I am glad to know God is in control. So as you can see, I am stressed. I am trying not to worry about it but sometimes we act stupid, huh? Again, sorry for going on and on. Hope everyone is doing better. Welcome to the new people. This is a great bunch of people on this board. They know alot. Thanks for listening. Marsha


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everybody, Marsha i am so sorry to hear about your husband and his work. I will be praying for you and your family. You are right God is in control so please keep the good faith and things will work out for you . I also understand about not going to the cementary. I never go out there it is way to painful for me . I full believe that he is not there too . Alot of people don't understand that but i sure do. I am sorry that you have not been feeling so well. Please get your rest and take care of your self . My pain just keeps comming off and on . I always feel the pain but sometimes it hits me hard . I can't wait to get the MRI done this saturday so i can get a answer to what is going on. The everyday wondering if this is fibro or is it something else drives me crazy. Well everyone i just wanted to say hi. Marsha don't you worry about going on . We all care for each other and that is why we are here. We all need to let it all out sometimes . I will be praying for us all and God Bless you all . Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Marsha:How are you doing today? Has the new med kicked in yet? I'm sorry to hear about your husband and his work. I know you don't need the added stress right now. I hope and pray that things will work out for you and your family. I truly believe in the power of prayer (I know it has kept me going all these years). I don't go to the cemetery much either, but I know my loved ones are with me always. Please take care of yourself and let us know how things are coming along.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Dear Marsha - please add me to the list of "friends" etc. that you KNOW are praying for you and yours - I have added the members of this board to my daily prayers easily, as I think of them often now and am still amazed at how caring and considerate everyone is.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody. I feel you all are my friends. I still am not able to get on here like I want. I have good news and bad news. First of all, my new meds don't work as well as the Vioxx. I am taking the old standby, Vicodin. My husband was "let go" at work. But, we have contacted Social Security and they gave Jerry a phone interview. It is suppose to be no problem getting help for Jerry temporarily so he can be retrained in another field. Also, Texas Rehab is going to send him to school. I had to quit my job, my mom fell Thursday and broke several ribs and can't get around without help. I am going to help her from now on. I was always taking her to the store and things but she doesn't need to be left alone so much, she also has Parkinson's. I am still hurting but I go back to the rheumy on July 5. Oh, we do get temporary disability and insurance from my husbands employer until Sept. 1. They had already approved that before he was let go. Thanks again, God bless you all. Hope to write again soon. Marsha


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Marsha:Glad to hear from you. I've been thinking of you. Sorry to hear that the new meds are working. Sometimes it's a hit and miss thing. I was sad to hear that your hubby was let go at his job, but I'm happy to hear that he will get the opportunity to be retrained. In 1995 my husband lost his job of 14 years. The company closed down, it was one of the most depressing times we've encountered. He ended up going back to school for 2 years (he collected employment insurance Canada's equivalent to Social Security, I think). At the time I didn't think we would get through it, but we have. He has a good job now and enjoys it. I did a lot of praying those 2 years. I hope that everything will work out for you and your family. You must be a very strong person. To be going through this and still have the strength to take care of your mother. You are a good person. Let us know how your rheumy appt. goes. Please remember to take care of yourself. God Bless.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the encouraging words, I needed it. I will keep in touch as often as possible. God bless you all and have a happy July 4th. Marsha


----------

